# World Cup Qualification UEFA   22-23 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 19, 2013)

World Cup Qualification UEFA   
Mar 22, 2013 08:45  Israel v Portugal        
Israel    6.75  Draw    3.75  Portugal    1.50  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.70   
Mar 22, 2013 12:00  Bulgaria v Malta       
Bulgaria    1.14  Draw    7.50  Malta    15.00  
OVER 2.5     1.55   UNDER 2.5     2.40   
Mar 22, 2013 13:00  Croatia v Serbia        
Croatia    1.70  Draw    3.40  Serbia    5.00  
OVER 2.5     2.40   UNDER 2.5     1.55   
Mar 22, 2013 13:00  Slovenia v Iceland       
Slovenia    1.75  Draw    3.45  Iceland    4.50  
OVER 2.5     2.25   UNDER 2.5     1.62   
Mar 22, 2013 14:00  Kasakhstan v Germany        
Kasakhstan    21.00  Draw    10.00  Germany    1.07  
OVER 2.5     1.33   UNDER 2.5     3.20   
Mar 22, 2013 14:00  Norway v Albania       
Norway    1.40  Draw    4.20  Albania    8.00  
OVER 2.5     2.00   UNDER 2.5     1.80   
Mar 22, 2013 14:15  Andorra v Turkey       
Andorra    29.00  Draw    13.00  Turkey    1.03  
OVER 2.5     1.55   UNDER 2.5     2.40   
Mar 22, 2013 14:30  Liechtenstein v Latvia       
Liechtenstein    4.75  Draw    3.40  Latvia    1.73  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.70   
Mar 22, 2013 15:10  Slovakia v Lithuania       
Slovakia    1.50  Draw    3.80  Lithuania    6.50  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.70   
Mar 22, 2013 15:15  Luxembourg v Azerbaijan       
Luxembourg    3.75  Draw    3.20  Azerbaijan    2.00  
OVER 2.5     2.30   UNDER 2.5     1.60   
Mar 22, 2013 15:30  Austria v Faroe Islands        
Austria    1.10  Draw    8.50  Faroe Islands    19.00  
OVER 2.5     1.50   UNDER 2.5     2.55   
Mar 22, 2013 15:30  Czech Republic v Denmark       
Czech Republic    2.05  Draw    3.20  Denmark    3.60  
OVER 2.5     2.20   UNDER 2.5     1.65   
Mar 22, 2013 15:30  Hungary v Romania       
Hungary    2.55  Draw    3.15  Romania    2.70  
OVER 2.5     2.25   UNDER 2.5     1.62   
Mar 22, 2013 15:30  Moldova v Montenegro       
Moldova    5.50  Draw    3.65  Montenegro    1.60  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.70   
Mar 22, 2013 15:30  Netherlands v Estonia       
Netherlands    1.04  Draw    12.00  Estonia    26.00  
OVER 2.5     1.44   UNDER 2.5     2.75   
Mar 22, 2013 15:45  Bosnia & Herzegovina v Greece       
Bosnia & Herzegovina    1.95  Draw    3.25  Greece    3.80  
OVER 2.5     2.25   UNDER 2.5     1.62   
Mar 22, 2013 15:45  Macedonia v Belgium       
Macedonia    4.75  Draw    3.60  Belgium    1.70  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.70   
Mar 22, 2013 15:45  Northern Ireland v Russia       
Northern Ireland    7.00  Draw    3.65  Russia    1.50  
OVER 2.5     2.30   UNDER 2.5     1.60   
Mar 22, 2013 15:45  Poland v Ukraine       
Poland    2.20  Draw    3.15  Ukraine    3.20  
OVER 2.5     2.40   UNDER 2.5     1.55   
Mar 22, 2013 15:45  Spain v Finland       
Spain    1.05  Draw    11.00  Finland    26.00  
OVER 2.5     1.40   UNDER 2.5     2.90   
Mar 22, 2013 15:45  Sweden v Ireland       
Sweden    1.50  Draw    3.80  Ireland    6.50  
OVER 2.5     2.00   UNDER 2.5     1.80   
Mar 22, 2013 16:00  France v Georgia       
France    1.11  Draw    8.00  Georgia    17.00  
OVER 2.5     1.50   UNDER 2.5     2.55   
Mar 22, 2013 16:00  San Marino v England       
San Marino    50.00  Draw    15.00  England    1.01  
Mar 22, 2013 16:00  Scotland v Wales        
Scotland    1.75  Draw    3.50  Wales    4.50  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.70   
Mar 23, 2013 12:30  Cyprus v Switzerland        
Cyprus    6.00  Draw    3.75  Switzerland    1.55  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.70


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 21, 2013)

HUNGARY V ROMANIA PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Both sides are tied on 9 points from 4 matches and this game will decide who is keeping pace with leaders the Netherlands and who is falling back.  With only 2 spots having a chance of qualifying for the World Cup this could be the most important match of qualifying for both teams.

Hungary have beaten Andorra, Estonia and Turkey so far while losing to the Netherlands.  They have played two friendlies since their last qualifiers and they did not go well, first a 2-0 loss at home to Norway then a 1-1 draw with Belarus.  They must not allow these poor displays to make them lose their confidence as they are still in with a great chance of finishing as runners up in the group.

Romania have also beaten Estonia, Andorra and Turkey while losing to the Netherlands.  They have played three friendlies since the last round of games and managed two strong home wins against Belgium and Australia and lost away in Poland.  They will feel this is a great opportunity for them to qualify for the World Cup as long as they can avoid defeat in this game. 

HUNGARY V ROMANIA PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

The market can’t find anything between the sides and the odds are very close for a home or away win.  I think Hungary will be under pressure after a few poor results in friendlies while Romania have looked strong in their games.

It’s a tough match to call here and I’ll be backing the draw which is available at 3.25 with Coral.


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 21, 2013)

CZECH REPUBLIC V DENMARK PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

This is a hugely important match for both sides as they struggle to keep pace in Group B, a loss here for either could spell the end of their World Cup ambitions. 

Czech Republic are 3rd in the group with 5 points form 3 matches, winning against Malta but drawing with Bulgaria and Denmark.  The will feel they need to win here to try and stay in touch with leaders Italy who are 5 points ahead, having played one game more.

Denmark are yet to win in their 3 matches with defeat to Italy after back to back draws against the Czech’s and Bulgaria.  They are well out of the running at the moment but a few wins can put them back into the fight, they’ll need to get something from this game if they are to have any chance.

CZECH REPUBLIC V DENMARK PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

The Czech’s are favourites here as the home side and have had two strong Friendly wins in their last two games, 3-0 over Slovakia and 2-0 over Turkey.  They will know they need to win their home matches to keep in the fight for second place in the group to achieve their goal of qualifying for the World Cup.

Back a Czech Republic win at 2.10 with bet365.


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 21, 2013)

MOLDOVA V MONTENEGRO PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Montenegro lead World Cup Qualifiers Group H and look to maintain that advantage with a tough trip to Moldova.

Moldova are 4th in the group currently with 4 points from 4 matches, having beaten San Marino, drawn with Ukraine and losing to England and Poland.  Their two positive results have come in their last 2 games so they’ll have some confidence here but a Friendly loss to Kazakhstan last month is not ideal preparation.

Montenegro have been in great form in the qualifiers winning 3 of their 4 matches.  Two of the wins were against San Marino however with the other against off form Ukraine so they have not been tested much so far.  The biggest test for them will come next week against England.

MOLDOVA V MONTENEGRO PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Moldova have not won at home since a win over San Marino in 2011.  They have scored just once in their last 4 matches and I expect them to struggle here.

Montenegro should be too strong in this match, they are in good form, scoring 14 goals in their last 5 matches and know they need a win to stay top of the group before their game with England.

Back a Montenegro win with bet365 at 1.62.


----------

